# Cats & dogs



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think all dogs are like that. I have two Goldens and two cats.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

When I had Tessa her and Smokey LOVED eachother. You would always find them together. They slept on the end of my bed together every night...

Now Saadiah and Smokey... oh my. Saadiah thinks he's her personally little toy to chase and Smokey let her, but Smokey loves to make Saadiah mad by putting his paws under the door to get Saadiah attention.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My American Eskimo just ignores the cats most of the time but if the cats cry like they are hurt, she runs and investigates so I think she does care about them just not as much as the goldens.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

My dog always wants to play with our cat, 
but she doesn't want anything to do with him. 
He even brings his tug rope to her, but she just swats at him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

caligal said:


> My dog always wants to play with our cat,
> but she doesn't want anything to do with him.
> *He even brings his tug rope to her*, but she just swats at him.


That is the cutest thing I've read in a long time! I wish Ranger was more like that...


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Ya, he is pretty sweet inside.....
Outside on walks, if he spots a cat, I better have a good grip on that leash!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Aw cute. Thanks for sharing. There must be some breeds that get along with cats better. Looks like GRs are one of them  pity the cats don't always appreciate it


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My husbands border collie loves one of our cats. I often see them grooming each other or snuggled up in the crate or on the couch together. Just yesterday they were laying in the crate, Buddy laying there with his 'arm' over her- how sweet is that!! We have other cats that he loves to 'herd' or antagonize them into running so he can chase them (all in fun!) My goldens could care less about them tho.


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

my choc lab loves to antagonize and chase cats until they stop, but the pup (who's the golden) loves cats he will stop to watch, but never tries to chase and is such a love to them!


----------

